# Everyone else can burn!



## litchi

Bonjour !

J'ai du mal à trouver une expressions équivalente pour "Everyone else can *burn.*"
Bien sûr, il y a "que tous les autres aillent *brûler en enfer. *"

Malheureusement, dans le contexte du passage que je traduis (nous sommes dans un monde imaginaire), la notion d'enfer n'existe pas...
De plus, il ne faut pas que ça soit trop vulgaire ("Que tous les autres aillent se faire voir.") pour plusieurs raisons :
- c'est un livre jeunesse
- ce n'est pas un dialogue. C'est le narrateur qui exprime ce que ressent le personnage.
- c'est la dernière phrase du livre. Elle doit avoir un certain "panache".... 

Merci d'avance pour vos idées !


----------



## doinel

Périr sur le bûcher ?


----------



## Itisi

être englouti par les flammes ?


----------



## VanOo

Un détail:
_"Everyone else can burn." = tous les autres peuvent bien y rester_ (sous-entendu : je m'en moque)
"que tous les autres aillent brûler en enfer." = "Everyone else deserves to burn in hell"

Vous voyez la différence ?


----------



## litchi

Pour donner un peu plus de contexte, on a un perso (appelons-le John) qui a été abandonné par tous, même par son mentor, et laissé pour mort pendant des années. Un jour, un homme vient à son aide. Il dit être son frère et lui propose de l'aider à se venger. Rongé par la haine et le dépit, le personnage a du mal à lui faire confiance, mais ose tout de même le suivre.

"John can only imagine what the future hold, or whether he can trust the man who is bringing him to London. He hopes he is indeed his friend.Everyone else can burn."

"John ignore totalement ce que l’avenir lui prépare ou s’il peut faire confiance à l’homme qui le conduit à Londres. Il espère qu’il est bel et bien un ami.
Tous les autres peuvent bien brûler."

Ce qui est important, c'est qu'au-delà de l'idée "les autres, je m'en moque", il y a également l'idée de la vengeance ou en tout cas qu'il souhaite leur mort.


----------



## Souxie

Les autres peuvent bien brûler sur place.


----------



## pointvirgule

_Tous les autres peuvent crever._


----------



## Itisi

Je crois qu'on pourrait simplement dire : 'Les autres peuvent tous disparaître' !'

Ah, je vois que pointvirgule est sur la même longueur d'onde, mais il y va franco, alors que je n'osais pas !


----------



## litchi

Oui, point virgule, c'est l'idée... 
Mais, c'est trop vulgaire/violent pour le lectorat (voir mon premier post)

@Itisi : "disparaître" ne me semble pas assez fort pour le coup.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Pourquoi pas _Tous les autres peuvent bien aller se faire frire des asperges!_ ? C'est une expression espagnole.


----------



## litchi

hi hi !
Je ne sais même pas si les asperges existent dans ce monde imaginaire...


----------



## pointvirgule

litchi said:


> Oui, point virgule, c'est l'idée...
> Mais, c'est trop vulgaire/violent pour le lectorat (voir mon premier post)


Mais quel âge il a, votre lectorat, quatre ans?
C'est que _everyone else can burn_, ce n'est pas exactement gentil gentil comme sentiment.


----------



## Itisi

...peuvent_ bien_ disparaître - c'est plus fort, non ?


----------



## Oddmania

Ou _cuire un œuf_, l'idée est là! 

S'il y a de la place pour Londres, je suis sûr qu'il y en a pour quelques asperges


----------



## VanOo

Effectivement, en anglais, littéralement "brûler vifs", est très violent.

Donc soit on reproduit la violence du propos (ils peuvent bien mourir, brûler, y rester, crever la bouche ouverte comme des rats, ...), soit on cherche une expression enfantine, telle que l'a proposé Oddmania.

Les roumains disent "Ils peuvent aller promener un ours".


----------



## Oddmania

...ou alors _Ils n'ont qu'à aller s'asseoir sur un clou_. On garde une image un tant soit peu douloureuse, comme ça.


----------



## Itisi

Oddmania said:


> ...ou alors _Ils n'ont qu'à aller s'asseoir sur un clou_. On garde une image un tant soit peu douloureuse, comme ça.


  Je crois qu'on a compris le principe !

Puissent ils tous brûler vifs !


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve l'expression roumaine bien jolie. 

Si _crever_ est trop vulgaire/violent, alors j'aime l'idée de doinel « _périr sur le bûcher _» qui combine « _mourir _» et « _brûler _».

Sinon, il y auraitpeut-être un euphémisme du genre : - _Tous les autres peuvent être réduits en cendres?

_On garderait l'idée de br_û_ler, sans le dire carrément. 

_- Tous les autres peuvent manger les pissenlits par la racine. _


----------



## litchi

@Point virgule : Non, je pense qu'il faut que ça reste une réflexion dure avec l'idée de mort.
Mais "crever" ne convient pas à un lectorat de 10-12 ans. Et puis, comme je le disais dans mon premier post, il ne s'agit pas d'un discours direct ("crever" appartient au langage parlé), mais une pensée rapportée par le narrateur.

"Et tous les autres peuvent aller brûler en enfer" aurait bien marché sans cette ref à l'enfer.

Peut-être : "Et quant aux autres... qu'ils périssent tous par le feu !"
Mais bof.

"Que le Diable les emporte !", ça aurait été pas mal, aussi... Avec l'idée mêlée qu'il souhaite leur mort et qu'ils n'ont aucune importance à ses yeux.
Mais bon, y a "diable".


----------



## Coquecigrue

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'aimais bien "Tous les autres peuvent crever". Le style indirect libre peut avoir des marques d'oralité, je pense, et ça rend bien le dépit. Mais puisque le registre ne vous convient pas, d'autres propositions:
Tous les autres peuvent disparaître à jamais / ...partir en fumée.
Quant aux autres, qu'ils soient anéantis à jamais / ...réduits en poussière (ou en cendres, comme le suggère Nicomon) / ...réduits à néant.


----------



## Nitroceline

Pour souligner une idée de vengeance - Quant aux autres, ils ne paient rien pour attendre !


----------



## Mauricet

Nitroceline said:


> Pour souligner une idée de vengeance - Quant aux autres, ils ne paient  rien pour attendre !


ils ne *perdent* rien pour attendre.


----------



## litchi

Oui, Coquecigrue, "Tous les autres peuvent crever" correspond exactement à l'idée, je suis d'accord, mais trop décalé du point de vue du registre, en effet.
Merci pour vos propositions. C'est quelque chose dans ce style-là... On en est pas loin...

@ Nitroceline : le soucis, c'est qu'il y a l'idée de vengeance, mais plus celle d'"allez vous faire f..."


----------



## Nitroceline

Mauricet said:


> ils ne *perdent* rien pour attendre.


Oh merci Mauricet! L'expression est bien - ne rien perdre pour attendre. C'était vraiment une erreur de ma part.


----------



## Nicomon

Et mon « _manger les pissenlits par la racine_ » (post 19) tu ne l'aimes pas? Ça aurait peut-être pu coller, pour de jeunes lecteurs. 

Blague à part, il y aurait peut-être : 

- _Quant aux autres, qu'ils soient consumés pour l'éternité 
- Tous les autres peuvent aller rôtir dans les flammes éternelles

_Ce qui rendrait l'idée de l'enfer, sans dire le mot? 
Ce n'est sans doute pas encore ça, mais si ça peut aider à trouvée l'idée de génie.


----------



## Nitroceline

Nicomon said:


> Et mon « _manger les pissenlits par la racine_ » (post 19) tu ne l'aimes pas? Ça aurait peut-être pu coller, pour de jeunes lecteurs.
> 
> Blague à part, il y aurait peut-être :
> 
> - _Quant aux autres, qu'ils soient consumés pour l'éternité
> - Tous les autres peuvent aller rôtir dans les flammes éternelles
> 
> _Ce qui rendrait l'idée de l'enfer, sans dire le mot?
> Ce n'est sans doute pas encore ça, mais si ça peut aider à trouvée l'idée de génie.



  Ils peuvent bien manger les pissenlits par la racine!  C'est génial Nicomon!


----------



## litchi

Nicomon said:


> Et mon « _manger les pissenlits par la racine_ » (post 19) tu ne l'aimes pas? Ça aurait peut-être pu coller, pour de jeunes lecteurs.
> 
> Blague à part, il y aurait peut-être :
> 
> - _Quant aux autres, qu'ils soient consumés pour l'éternité
> - Tous les autres peuvent aller rôtir dans les flammes éternelles
> 
> _Ce qui rendrait l'idée de l'enfer, sans dire le mot?
> Ce n'est sans doute pas encore ça, mais si ça peut aider à trouvée l'idée de génie.



Pour les pissenlits, ça ne conviendra pas car ça donnerait un ton quasi humoristique à cette dernière phrase tout de même assez sombre.

Tes autres propositions sont vraiment intéressantes ! Mais un peu trop lourdes, malheureusement... Il faudrait quelque chose de plus idiomatique... (je sais, j'en demande beaucoup... :s)


----------



## Nitroceline

Autres tentatives -

Il se fiche pas mal des autres, aucun destin ne serait trop cruel pour eux.
Il n'en a que faire des autres, son coeur n'a de place que pour la vengeance.


----------



## Nicomon

Décidément, c'est pas facile ce truc! Je sais que ces phrases sont lourdes (c'est pourquoi j'ai écrit « ce n'est sans doute pas encore ça ») mais que suggères-tu pour les alléger ou les rendre plus idiomatiques? 

_- Que les autres se consument pour l'éternité / jusqu'à la fin des temps? 
- Les autres peuvent tous brûler d'un feu éternel / être projetés dans les flammes éternelles? 

_Je suis à court d'idées. Je vous laisse cogiter. 
Si c'était mon texte à rendre, je dirais comme pointvirgule « _Tous les autres peuvent crever _».


----------



## Mauricet

_Les autres, qu'ils aillent au diable !_ (Pas _au Diable_, surtout ...)


----------



## litchi

@Nicomon : pour l'instant, ce sont tes propositions que je préfère. L'idée de destin cruel de Nitroceline est pas mal également !... Je ne suis pas encore à 100% satisfaite, mais si je ne trouve pas mieux, je prendrai l'un des vôtres (je dois choisir aujourd'hui)

@Mauricet : oui, cette expression est une très bonne traduction de "everyone else can burn". Mais la ref au diable ne convient pas à mon contexte.


----------



## Chat Perché

Une variante de la phrase de Nicomon '_Quant aux autres, qu'ils se consument lentement de l'intérieur'_
Avec 'se consumer', on conserve la notion de feu, et de vengeance somme toute sadique, donc ça me parait un bon compromis !


----------



## litchi

Toute la difficulté, vraiment, consiste à rassembler en une même phrase "qu'ils aillent se faire voir" et "j'espère que leur mort sera atroce".

Tous les autres peuvent bien crever / Qu'ils aillent tous au diable / Que le diable les emporte / Tous les autres peuvent aller brûler en enfer
retranscrivent bien ces deux idées, mais ne sont pas utilisables dans mon contexte.

S'ils fonctionnent, c'est que ce sont des expressions idiomatiques qui ont un sens à la fois littéral et figuré...


----------



## radiok

Could the idea of rotting be used in French in a case like this? "They can all rot (in hell)!" "Que tous les autres pourrissent !" ? :/ Probably not, eh?

(I've been watching this thread from afar for too long not to chip in!)


----------



## litchi

Eh eh... Merci pour votre aide !
Oui, "pourrir en enfer" se dit aussi en français, mais comme pour "brûler en enfer", on ne peut pas se passer de la précision "en enfer". Malheureusement....


----------



## radiok

Tant pis alors !

Something with poussière (bite the dust/eat my dust/dust to dust)?
Que tous les autres s'étouffent/se noient dans [son/leur propre/l'] indifférence/haine ?
Que tous les autres périssent dans cette tempête qu'est la vie ?


----------



## litchi

Se servir de poussière, c'est pas bête. Mais j'ai beau tourner les expressions existantes dans touts les sens, je ne trouve rien qui fonctionne...

"Que tous les autres s'étouffent/se noient dans [son/leur propre/l'] indifférence/haine ?" Lui-même est très haineux...
"Que tous les autres périssent dans cette tempête qu'est la vie ?" Très poétique !  mais pas très idiomatique


----------



## Nitroceline

Une dernière suggestion -
Quant aux autres, mon indifférence à leur égard n'a d'égal que le désir de me venger d'eux.
Mon dépit pour les autres ne saurait être remplacé que par la vengeance qui mijote dans mon coeur.


----------



## Nitroceline

J'ai oublié d'écrire cette possibilité :

Quant aux autres, je n'ai aucune pitié... puissent-ils périr du feu de ma vengeance!/puissent-ils périr des pires atrocités!


----------



## litchi

J'aime beaucoup l'idée de la pitié ! On s'éloigne un peu, on perd l'idée du "allez vous faire voir", mais il y a l'idée tout de même que ceux qui étaient autrefois ses amis et qui l'ont trahis ne comptent plus à ses yeux...

Mais il faut modifier un peu car ce n'est pas le perso mais le narrateur qui s'exprime :
"Pour les autres... il n'y aura aucune pitié."
"Pour les autres... il ne montrera aucune pitié."

J'y réfléchis encore un peu, mais ça m'a pas l'air trop mal....


----------



## Saikaah

_Perso, je trouve que la proposition de VanoO quasiment tout au début est pas mal du tout: 

- "les autres peuvent bien y rester"

C'est simple, ça respecte bien le sens, c'est négatif sans être trop "cru"..._


----------



## litchi

@Saikaah:
Le soucis c'est que cette suggestion sous-entend qu'il y a une menace extérieure et que le perso va bien se garder de les aider.
Or ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## zoe-chat

Quant aux autres, pas de quartier!


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, dans le genre « pouète du jeudi », et ensuite je me la boucle, promis : 

_- Les autres se consumeront dans une lente agonie, avant de sombrer dans l'oubli de l'après-vie. _


----------



## Nitroceline

litchi said:


> J'aime beaucoup l'idée de la pitié ! On s'éloigne un peu, on perd l'idée du "allez vous faire voir", mais il y a l'idée tout de même que ceux qui étaient autrefois ses amis et qui l'ont trahis ne comptent plus à ses yeux...
> 
> Mais il faut modifier un peu car ce n'est pas le perso mais le narrateur qui s'exprime :
> "Pour les autres... il n'y aura aucune pitié."
> "Pour les autres... il ne montrera aucune pitié."
> 
> J'y réfléchis encore un peu, mais ça m'a pas l'air trop mal....


Pour les autres, il sera sans merci... puissent-ils connaître la mort la plus atroce./puissent-ils connaître les pires atrocités...
Il se fiche des autres... ils seront consumés par le feu de sa rancoeur.


----------



## litchi

@Nicomon : joli ! 
@Nitroceline: J'aime aussi "Pour les autres, il sera sans merci..."
@Zoe-chat: sans merci, sans pitié fonctionnent mieux selon moi que "pas de quartier" car les 2 premiers impliquent une notion de sentiment.


----------



## petit1

Pour rester dans le style barbecue:
"Et tous les autres peuvent rôtir en enfer."


----------



## Itisi

Il s'agit de traduire un seul mot : *burn*

Je trouve que 'mourir dans d'atroces souffrances' suffirait (et c'est déjà long !).


----------



## litchi

Oui Itisi, sauf qu'en anglais, cette expression a aussi un sens figuré, celui d'aller se faire voir. D'où la difficulté. 
Petit1, votre proposition est en effet juste, mais comme déjà dit dans mon premier post, le pb, c'est que je ne peux pas utiliser le mot "enfer" puisque l'enfer n'existe pas dans mon contexte. L'anglais s'en sort bien parce qu'il peut se permettre d'enlever "hell" de son expression, le français ne le peut pas.


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> Oui Itisi, sauf qu'en anglais, cette expression a aussi un sens figuré, celui d'aller se faire voir.


 Je ne vois pas ce que ça a de figuré !  Il veut qu'ils meurent, et qu'ils souffrent par la même occasion, c'est tout !  Le reste, le lecteur peut le déduire tout seul, comme vous l'avez fait, d'ailleurs, sans qu'on lui mette un paragraphe pour lui expliquer.

Je trouve donc ma proposition tout à fait bonne !


----------



## litchi

Non, sauf si je fais erreur (ce qui est toujours possible), "everyone else can burn" signifie "Et tous les autres peuvent aller se faire voir" d'un point de vue figuré.
Dans votre proposition, ce côté-là disparaît.
Mais je suis d'accord :il faudrait aussi réussir à conserver la concision de l'anglais.


----------



## Itisi

Et moi qui croyait vous faire plaisir, litchi, avec 'atroces souffrances', c'est raté ! 

'Que tous les autres périssent' devrait suffir.  On peut sous-entendre tout ce que l'on veut !  (Et je me retire de la course maintenant !)


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> Pour rester dans le style barbecue:
> "Et tous les autres peuvent rôtir en enfer."


 Ben, j'ai proposé : _- Tous les autres peuvent aller rôtir dans les flammes éternelles _(post 26), justement pour éviter d'écrire _enfer _tout en le sous-entendant. 
On pourrait supprimer _« aller ». _Mais bon... pas assez idiomatique, trop lourd. 

Alors, les expressions contenant « _diable _» ou « _enfer _» sont taboues. 
Il ne faut pas non plus dire « _Tous les autres peuvent crever _» (que je continue de trouver parfait ) pour ne pas chatouiller les oreilles des jeunes lecteurs. 
_Disparaître _est par contre trop léger, semble-t-il. Il faut aussi éviter les trucs comme « _manger les pissenlits par la racine _», qui ne font pas assez « _sérieux_ ». 

J'était plutôt fière de « _se consumeront dans une lente agonie... _» (futur « sentenciel » combinant le feu et les souffrances) mais j'avoue l'avoir écrit pour m'amuser. 
C'est surtraduit, bien sûr.

Alors, qu'est-ce qu'il reste qu'on n'a pas encore essayé? 

54 posts and counting, on that "burning" issue.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Un tout simple 'tous les autres peuvent aller au bûcher' (déjà proposé je crois) aurait suffi à clore ce fil qui tourne en rond depuis quelques postes.... Le problème c'est qu'on tente de corriger dans la traduction une erreur commise par l'auteur; c'est bien lui qui introduit l'idée de l'enfer avec son '_Everyne else can burn_!' - le '_in hell_' est obligatoirement sous entendu.


----------



## litchi

Eh bien, pour tout vous dire, même si nous n'avons pas trouvé LA perle rare, j'ai tout de même dû faire un choix tout à l'heure.
"Pour les autres... il ne montrera aucune pitié."

Alors ok-ok, je sais. On n'a plus le feu. On n'a plus l'idée "allez vous faire voir". On déborde un peu en parlant de vengeance.
Mais
ça retranscrit bien l'idée que désormais, à part ce dernier ami qui lui reste, plus personne ne compte pour lui et qu'il souhaite leur mort.

Le fait que ça soit lui le bourreau, ça c'est une liberté que je me donne, car je connais la suite. Mais je reconnais que ce n'est pas dans l'expression d'origine.


Du coup, je souhaite tous vous remercier pour votre aide. Et tout particulièrement Nitroceline pour l'idée de la "pitié". 
Ce brainstorming était bien sympa !

Et je dois dire que vous avez tous brillé par votre capacité à trouver des châtiments plus cruels les uns que les autres... 


Edit: @ Carlos : le bûcher, je ne l'ai pas retenu parce que c'est un châtiment connoté M-Age. Dans un livre de fantasy, ça passerait bien, mais dans de la SF, pas vraiment.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Itisi said:


> Il s'agit de traduire un seul mot : *burn*



Je reprends cette discussion pour ajouter une idée simple et courte: _y laisser leur/ma/sa peau.
Ou dans l'affirmative: ils vont voir ma peau cette fois. 
_
il n'y a pas l'idée des atroces souffrances, mais pour ça je vois assez de propositions intéressantes.

Parfois, le verbe *griller* suffirait.
_Je vais me faire griller / ça va suffire à me/les griller. etc.... 
_
Ou tout simplement: ça y est,_ *je suis mort!*
_


----------

